# Opal Froot pic's!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Here she is!!!!!





































She is a BIG girl and such a sweet personality :001_tt1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow Frags she really is stunning! Such a beauty im stunned out how beautiful she is I want her!

x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow frags she is amazingly beautiful! I want her too!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

shes a beautiful girl


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

little cutie


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

and I forgot to add she does look like she been well taken care of doesnt she!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

WOW she is stunning!! how old is she? she looks huge!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I cant believe all the colours in her coat shes amazing! shes turned into a real stunner


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks all, i am really pleased on how she has come along.

Spudmummy she is only 16 weeks old


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

wow she looks twice the size of Buzz already!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> wow she looks twice the size of Buzz already!!!


She is nearly as big as her mum already lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful bunny!!!  are you breeding her? or is she a pet or show rabbit or something? x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Beautiful bunny!!!  are you breeding her? or is she a pet or show rabbit or something? x


All 3  all my buns are pets


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

frags said:


> All 3  all my buns are pets


Thats great!  I think i phrased it wrong lol but thats great! I would defo want some of her babies!!!! beautiful breed and size and looks lovely!!! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She will possibly be going to her 1st show on 7th feb in the U5's show x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

frags said:


> She will possibly be going to her 1st show on 7th feb in the U5's show x


Thats so exciting! 1st place all round!!!!  Keep me posted on her progress  x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww shes such a pretty girl!  :001_tt1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She's very nice Frags - once cleared her moult and developed her colour a bit better she will be a lovely girl.... xxx fingers crossed for her showing career!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww what a gorgeous girly.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I can see why you didnt want her to go in the first place, and why you were so happy to have her back 
She is a stunner 
You keep making me want your rabbits!

*Heidi*


----------

